# duplex settling



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

when I first moved into the apartment last year, I noticed nails was sticking out of the ceiling by at least 1/4 to 1/2 inch. The landlord nailed them back in. Over the winter, I noticed the wall separated from the ceiling to almost an inch in spots in different rooms. Last week I noticed that separation closed up on its own. Now the nails are sticking out of the ceiling again. 

I do not know how many years this has been happening. The question is, can this be dangerous if it continues to happen?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It sounds more like it is expansion and contractions issues to me. I think if you had issues with settling you see more than nail pops. Maybe the landlord is not using the correct nails. You need ring nails in drywall or drywall screws.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How old is the house?? What is the foundation made of?? How many stories.....1, 2, or more?? Which rooms and how are they located in comparison to the exterior?? 

An inch is a bunch!! Hairline cracks are common in some homes....especially older ones with "balloon" framing.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> It sounds more like it is expansion and contractions issues to me. I think if you had issues with settling you see more than nail pops. Maybe the landlord is not using the correct nails. You need ring nails in drywall or drywall screws.
> 
> BG


it is not all dry wall, you can see where the paneling is coming out from under the trim. Where the paneling is secured, it is splitting the trim. 



SABL said:


> How old is the house?? What is the foundation made of?? How many stories.....1, 2, or more?? Which rooms and how are they located in comparison to the exterior??
> 
> An inch is a bunch!! Hairline cracks are common in some homes....especially older ones with "balloon" framing.


it is a one story brick duplex a guess about the age is about 30-40 years old, concrete foundation and its all inside walls. some walls were worse than others. 

the following pictures were taken a month or so ago to show the landlord. But as I said, its all back in place. 

http://renegadescove.com/image/TEMP/image004.jpg
http://renegadescove.com/image/TEMP/image003.jpg
http://renegadescove.com/image/TEMP/image001.jpg


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Basement? if so any cracking? 

You may need to hire a building inspector to check it out. Looks pretty bad, but probably not dangerous.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Basement? if so any cracking?
> 
> You may need to hire a building inspector to check it out. Looks pretty bad, but probably not dangerous.
> 
> BG


no basement. I previously said concrete foundation I meant concrete slab...dont know where my mind was.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you have an exceptional cold spell?? They may have changed the codes after the place was built to ensure the footers did not freeze. If it is not happening around the outside walls I would say the footer is raising and pulling the trusses (or bar-joists if it is a flat roof) off of the tops of the interior walls. Not sure of construction methods where you are......most places up here have the foundation walls laid (or poured) and the slab is poured inside the foundation walls with a layer of styrofoam to seperate the two. 

If it is moving up and down you are safe.......if is starts moving laterally (spreading sideways) you may be in trouble......


----------

